# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Maagontsteking

## passi0ngirl

Hallo,

Ik hoop dat iemand mij kan helpen. Ik kreeg woensdagavond opeens hele erge buikkrampen en werd heel erg misselijk. Niet overgegeven maar dat doe ik nooit dus dat is niet zo raar. 's nachts ook heel veel last gehad de volgende ochtend naar de huisarts en ik bleek een maagontsteking te hebben. Nu heb ik Pantaprazol gekregen maar de steken en krampen blijven. Donderdag avond naar het ziekenhuis geweest maar niks raars te vinden verder. Vandaag (vrijdag) nog steeds veel last wel mag ik paracetamol 6 per dag 500 mg. Dat doe ik ook maar elke keer waneer die uit werkt begint de pijn weer. Kan iemand mij misschien vertellen hoelang deze klachten kunnen blijven? Ik ga namelijk over 3 weken op vakantie naar Egypte. :Frown:  Hoop dat ik snel een antwoord krijg van iemand.

Groetjes wendy

----------


## billieke

Hallo Wendy , 

Ik ben geen dokter of zo , maar heb zelf ook gastritis is een ontsteking van het maagslijmvlies , ik weet niet of jij dat ook hebt , maar vaak duurt dit toch wel lang .
De middelen helpen soms wel , soms ook niet, om meer te weten zal je misschien toch naar het ziekenhuis moeten gaan om te bekijken wat er precies aan de hand is .
Medicijnen helpen normaal gesproken na een dag of 3 wel.
Ik hoop een beetje te hebben geholpen heel veel sterkte en ik hoop dat je over een weekje ervan af bent.
Groetjes van billieke

----------


## dotito

Hallo Wendy,

Wat betreft zo'n maagontsteking ja dat duurt toch meestal een paar weken voor dat dat genezen is hoor.
Weet nu niet of je rookt ofzo,want dat is zeker af te raden.Of anders zo weinig mogelijk.
Pikant eten is ook niet goed.
Ook is aan te raden 5 kleine maaltijden dan 3 grote,dan produceert de maag minder maagsappen.
En best is ook geen alcohol drinken.

Veel beterschap toegewenst :Smile: 

Groetjes, Do

----------


## passi0ngirl

> Hallo Wendy,
> 
> Wat betreft zo'n maagontsteking ja dat duurt toch meestal een paar weken voor dat dat genezen is hoor.
> Weet nu niet of je rookt ofzo,want dat is zeker af te raden.Of anders zo weinig mogelijk.
> Pikant eten is ook niet goed.
> Ook is aan te raden 5 kleine maaltijden dan 3 grote,dan produceert de maag minder maagsappen.
> En best is ook geen alcohol drinken.
> 
> Veel beterschap toegewenst
> ...



Oke dank je.
Ik heb nu geen steken meer in mijn maag. Had het tot gisteren in de ochtend nog en als ik honger kreeg. Hoop dat het nu echt weg blijf want ga op vakantie over 2 weken. Bedankt in ieder geval voor je reactie.

gr

----------

